# Gentoo derzeit ohne KDE SC 4.5

## flammenflitzer

Da kann man ja lange warten.

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/16037/gentoo-derzeit-ohne-kde-sc-45.html

----------

## Finswimmer

Nimm einfach das KDE-Overlay.

Ich bemerke auch keine Probleme, nutze PIM aber gar nicht. 

Mail und Kalender sind Thunderbird und Enlightment, weil Kontact nicht mit mehreren Kalendern umgehen kann und die Synchronisation mit Google oft nicht geht.

Tobi

----------

## astaecker

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> ... weil Kontact nicht mit mehreren Kalendern umgehen kann ...

 

In einem kleinem Test eben konnte KOrganizer (noch Version 4.4.5) mit mehren Kalendern umgehen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   ... weil Kontact nicht mit mehreren Kalendern umgehen kann ... 
> 
> In einem kleinem Test eben konnte KOrganizer (noch Version 4.4.5) mit mehren Kalendern umgehen.

 

Ich habe es falsch in Erinnerung gehabt.

Das Eintragen von Terminen hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.

Das Ändern der Kontakte auch nicht.

Das Ganze bezieht sich auf einen Googlemail-Account und gehört hier nicht hin --> 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813899-highlight-google.html

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum.

```
Gentoo müsste in diesem Fall eine komplette Hauptversion von KDE SC überspringen oder in einigen Monaten dann doch eine »Zwischenversion« aus KDE SC 4.5.x und KDE PIM 4.4.5 einschieben.

Warum genau sich die Gentoo-Entwickler zu diesem Schritt entschieden, wird nicht weiter ausgeführt, Details zu den angeblichen Problemen finden sich weder in der Ankündigung noch im Bug-Tracker. Auch in den Foren herrscht großteils Ratlosigkeit - schließlich bietet auch Gentoo verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die bei anderen Distributionen eingesetzte Mischung zu installieren.
```

Unklar ist auch, wird kde 4.5 übersprungen oder kommt kde 4.5.1 in portage.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich hatte KDE4.5 aus dem Overlay, aber es hat nicht wirklich gut funktioniert. Im Grossen und Ganzen schon, aber überall gabs mehr oder minder kleine Fehler im Detail. Der schwerwiegendste war ein regelmässiger Absturz von kwin, wenn Desktop-Effekte ( -> Intel ) aktiviert wurden.

Ich bin dann doch zurück auf KDE4.4.5 gegangen, das läuft für meine Zwecke doch besser.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat schon jemand kde 4.5.1 ausprobiert? Auf kmail/ akonadi ,das ständig Probleme macht, kann ich u.U. verzichten.

----------

## Finswimmer

Läuf soweit gut.

Nur ich kann keine mehrere Kalender nutzen (GoogleCalender)

Tobi

----------

## ScytheMan

jop hatte keinerlei probleme mit upgrade auf 4.5.1

läuft nen tick flüssiger als 4.5.0, wobei das auch der psyche geschuldet sein kann.  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Und kmail etc.? Keine Chance?

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Und kmail etc.? Keine Chance?

 

kmail gibt es momentan nur in der version 1.13.5 (kde 4.4.5.).

kmail2, welches auf akonadi aufbaut, ist noch nicht freigegeben. kmail2 und die anderen PIM komponenten, werden erst freigegeben, wenn diese stabil genug sind. Die Entwickler hoffen dies noch bis ende diesen Jahres zu schaffen. (http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/16090/comm/461949/releasedatum.html)

----------

## schachti

Ich habe seit gestern Abend keine Verbindung zu overlays.gentoo.org, hänge aber auch seit gestern Abend in einem anderen Netz. Könnt Ihr auf overlays.gentoo.org zugreifen? Im Browser gibt's einen Timeout, git und svn melden einen Timeout ("unable to connect a socket (Connection timed out)" bzw. "Kann nicht mit Host »overlays.gentoo.org« verbinden: Die Wartezeit für die Verbindung ist abgelaufen")...

----------

## ScytheMan

is bei mir auch seit heute morgen down, konnte noch rechtzeitig syncen. kann den tree online stellen wenn ihr kde 4.5.1 ausprobieren wollt. 

kmail: nutze ich nich, gibt aber mittlerweile ja auch schon eine beta von der 4.5 welche im kde-overlay ist.

----------

## Josef.95

Doch, im gegensatz zu 4.5.0 hat sich in 4.5.1 so einiges gebessert!

Und ja, overlays.gentoo.org ist auch hier seit gestern Abend nicht mehr erreichbar... 

```
* Running... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/kde  && /usr/bin/git pull )

git.overlays.gentoo.org[0: 66.219.59.40]: errno=Connection timed out

fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection timed out)
```

----------

## franzf

Overlay ist wieder erreichbar, ich hab grad erfolgreich gesynct  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Doch, im gegensatz zu 4.5.0 hat sich in 4.5.1 so einiges gebessert!
> 
> 

 Und im Vergleich zu 4.4.5, welches wohl die Meisten Gentoo-User noch benutzen?

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Doch, im gegensatz zu 4.5.0 hat sich in 4.5.1 so einiges gebessert!
> 
>  Und im Vergleich zu 4.4.5, welches wohl die Meisten Gentoo-User noch benutzen?

 

Puhh..., dazu gibt es auf http://kde.org/ doch eigentlich recht gute Info   :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Doch, im gegensatz zu 4.5.0 hat sich in 4.5.1 so einiges gebessert!
> 
>  Und im Vergleich zu 4.4.5, welches wohl die Meisten Gentoo-User noch benutzen?

 

ich finde die signal/warteschlangenanzeige hat sich verbessert

aktivitäten, sofern man sie nutzt, sollten einfacher zu handhaben sein

bei den neuen systray icons bin ich ein wenig unentschieden, schaut zum einen schön aus, aber die nonkde icons sind halt bunt, während die kde icons in einheitlichem weiß kommen.

stabil ist es, hab bis jetzt noch keine crashes gekriegt

tilling für leute die es möchten is jetzt dabei

denke das sollte erstmal genügen  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Laufen tut es gut, auch blur scheint (jedenfalls hier) mit 4.5.1 performant zu laufen.

Nur eine Sache nervt: kmail. Ja, es lässt sich die 4.4.5 unter kde-4.5.1 bauen, und ja, es läuft auch. Nur hat da wohl niemand an die armen Menschen gedacht, die eine andere Sprache eingestellt haben. kde-l10n-4.5.1 enthält keine Übersetzungen für kmail-4.4.5, kde-l10n-4.4.5 geht nicht parallel zu kde-l10n-4.5.1. Ergo ist kmail nicht auf Deutsch... Nachdem ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen habe, dass kmail erst mit kde-4.6 wieder mitgeliefert wird, heißt das ein wunderbares halbes Jahr kmail auf Englisch. Oder auf einen alternativen Client wechseln. Oder jemand hat eine Lösung  :Razz: 

----------

## Josef.95

@franzf

Nur eine spontane Idee eines Laien...

Eventuell klappt es ja die locale Dateien von einem kde-l10n-4.4.5 Paket raus zu kopieren und sie dann mit unter

/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/

einzupflanzen...?  :Wink: 

Also zb die die 

```
qlist kde-l10n | grep -i kmail
```

 auf einem kde-4.4.5 System ausgeben würde.

----------

## franzf

Ja, das wäre eine Lösung. Nur pfusche ich ungern selber in Systemordnern rum. Leider ist momentan l10n.kde.org nicht erreichbar, da steht etwas über die l10-directories. Wenn es da etwas Usereigenes gibt, wäre ich sehr glücklich  :Smile: 

Glaubt ihr ein Patch-Gesuche an die kde-testing-Maintainer, die kdepim-l10n-files in das kde-l10-4.5.1 einzufügen, wäre erfolgreich?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ja, es lässt sich die 4.4.5 unter kde-4.5.1 bauen, und ja, es läuft auch.

  Gibt es da ein ebuild oder muß da etwas hinbiegen? Und kann man die anderen Sachen aus kde pim auch installieren?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Sep 03, 2010 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Ja, es lässt sich die 4.4.5 unter kde-4.5.1 bauen, und ja, es läuft auch.  Gibt es da ein ebuild oder muß da etwas hinbiegen?

 

Alles im kde-Overlay enthalten

----------

## flammenflitzer

Gibt es ein Script, welches die 

```
Blocked Packages
```

automatisch entfernt und kde4.5.1 in einem Rutsch installiert?

----------

## Finswimmer

Das sollte eigentlich automatisch gehen.

Welche portage-Version hast du?

Meine (2.2_rc67) konnte das.

----------

## flammenflitzer

sys-apps/portage-2.1.8.3

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann speicher dir die Liste der KDE-Programme: qlist -IC kde > /tmp/kde-temp

deinstalliere alle Pakete: emerge -C $(qlist -IC kde)

installiere sie wieder: emerge $(cat /tmp/kde-temp)

Damit sollten die Blocks aufgehoben sein.

Um QT-4.6.3 musst du dich dann aber noch kümmern.

----------

## ScytheMan

andre frage zu kde:

firefox 3 integriert sich irgendwie nicht so toll in kde.

gibts eine möglichkeit die mimetypes von kde in firefox zu nutzen? :]

----------

## Josef.95

@ScytheMan

Och.., ist doch eigentlich ganz Ok...

Wenn unter

Systemsettings -> Standard-Komponenten -> Webbrowser mozilla-firefox-3

gesetzt ist sollte sich doch zumindest Adressen öffnen die mit http oder https beginnen. (hier tut es das)

Auch im konqueror können solche URL's im Kontexmenu unter "öffnen mit" mit FF geöffnet werden.

Ansonsten ist konqueror doch auch meist eine gute Wahl... :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

es geht eher um sachen die ich downloade wie z.b. pdfs 

klar kann man das einzeln im firefox einstellen, aber ich hätte das gerne zentral in kde.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> es geht eher um sachen die ich downloade wie z.b. pdfs 
> 
> klar kann man das einzeln im firefox einstellen, aber ich hätte das gerne zentral in kde.

 

Auf die Schnelle:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774683&page=1

http://luisfpg.blogspot.com/2009/04/making-firefox-open-files-honoring-kdes.html

kde-misc/kgtk : Allows *some* Gtk and Qt4 applications to use KDE's file dialogs when run under KDE

Ich habe davon noch nichts getestet...

----------

## musv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> kde-misc/kgtk : Allows *some* Gtk and Qt4 applications to use KDE's file dialogs when run under KDE
> 
> Ich habe davon noch nichts getestet...

 

Ich hatte das mal zu KDE3-Zeiten getestet. Ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen, was alles nicht funktionierte. Zumindest hatte ich das Zeit nach ziemlich kurzer Zeit wieder runtergeschmissen. Ich bezweifle, dass das jetzt mit KDE4 soviel besser geworden sein könnte.

----------

## franzf

Bei kgtk geht es doch nur um den FileDialog, oder? Er will aber dass die mit firefox heruntergeladenen Dateien auch gleich mit den in kde eingestellten Programmen aufgemacht werden.

Es ist mir nicht ganz verständlich, warum firefox da nicht mitmacht, für was gibt es denn die Mime-DB?

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/mime-actions-spec

Da steht, dass man einfach ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list bearbeiten soll. kde trägt hier die Programme (in eingestellter Reihenfolge) ein - firefox ignoriert das.

Ich hab hier den Firefox auch lange gecoacht, alles mögliche an Dateien mit den korrekten Programmen zu öffnen. Das ging gut bis zu einer verhängnisvollen komprimierten Datei - er hat es nicht korrekt erkannt, ich sag ihm "mit ark öffnen, bitte immer" - ab da (heureka) hat er ALLES mit ark öffnen wollen. pdfs, Bilder, ... Irgendwie hat er alles vergessen. Den bösen Eintrag in der Gui löschen, neuer Versuch - wieder nix   :Shocked:  Dann hab ich einfach von ark auf dolphin umgestellt. Es geht zwar ein zusätzliches dolphin-Fenster auf, danach startet wenigstens das korrekte, in kde eingstellte Programm.

Mittlerweile bin ich aber wieder vermehrt mit rekonq unterwegs, da gibt es mit kde-mimetypes gar keine Probleme. Und wer will kann auch kget integrieren.

// edit:

Kleines update zu den Übersetzungen: Hat natürlich bestens funktioniert. Man muss aber den ganzen Schwanz mit "cmake && make && make install" durchziehen, um die korrekten .mos zu bekommen. Einfach mit -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX beim cmake-step ein passendes (temporäres) Verzeichnis angeben, sonst versucht er nach /usr/local/share zu installieren - und das mag/kann ich nicht  :Wink: 

Ich hab auf einem Rechner auch mal kmail2 ausprobiert - meine Güte, ist das lahm, selbst mit kleinen Mailordnern. Sekunden vergehen, bis die Header geladen sind, und man wartet auch lange bis eine Mail dann geladen ist... Kann es sein, dass die ganze schöne IT-Welt keine Singlecore-Prozessoren mehr kennt? Mal schauen ob das mit der nächsten Beta besser wird...Last edited by franzf on Sun Sep 05, 2010 6:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich bin zufrieden damit. Und für firefox habe ich das oxygen kde Theme.

(Nepomuk/ Strigi stürzt bei mir gleich nach dem Start ab. Akonadi/ kmail funktioniert auch nicht korrekt.)

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  Akonadi/ kmail funktioniert auch nicht korrekt.

 

Bitte genauer: Welche kmail? kmail1 (aus <=kde-4.4.5) verwendet kein akonadi für die mails, nur Adressen werden schon dort verwaltet. kmail2 (gerade nur als beta im kde-testing-repo) hingegen verwendet akonadi. Der migrator hat ganz gut funktioniert (er hat sich leider beim ersten Versuch zerschossen, weil ich das Netzwerkkabel nicht drinnen hatte  :Very Happy:  ist doof für imap).

Also: WAS funktioniert nicht korrekt?

----------

## flammenflitzer

kmail1 (aus <=kde-4.4.5) startet mit der Fehlermeldung Akonadi Selbsttest .... .

----------

## mrsteven

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> kmail1 (aus <=kde-4.4.5) startet mit der Fehlermeldung Akonadi Selbsttest .... .

 

Hast du in letzter Zeit MySQL aktualisiert? Wenn ja, dann kompiliere mal x11-libs/qt-sql neu. Hilft das?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich beides gemacht. Ich habe auch in var/lib/mysql akonadi gelöscht und mit mysql neu konfiguriert. (app-office/akonadi-server 1.4.0)

----------

## franzf

Du hast doch kürzlich mit mysql/amarok +/-embedded rumgespielt. akonadi verwendet per default mysql-embedded-client. wenn du dem den mysql-embedded "unterm Hintern" wegreißt, gibts natürlich Fehler  :Razz: 

Der genaue Fehler wäre natürlich auch interessant, bzw. das Ergebnis des akonadi selbsttests...

Ansonsten lohnt sich auch immer ein revdep-rebuild/cave fix-linkage, wobei "eigentlich" dürfte bei einem link-Problem die ganze Applikation nicht starten...

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, zb die Ausgabe von 

```
$ akonadictl stop

bzw

$ akonadictl start
```

 irgendwo raufzustellen, da sie vermutlich etwas länger ist am besten (no)paste-Service oä nutzen.

----------

## astaecker

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Du hast doch kürzlich mit mysql/amarok +/-embedded rumgespielt. akonadi verwendet per default mysql-embedded-client. wenn du dem den mysql-embedded "unterm Hintern" wegreißt, gibts natürlich Fehler 

 

Akonadi verwendet nicht MySQL Embedded. Es verwendet MySQL als Daemon, allerdings nicht global, sondern benutzerspezifisch der jeweiligen User-Session.

----------

## ScytheMan

zum firefox problem:

die dolphin idee scheint mir im moment die praktikabelste, hoffe das bessert sich spätestens mit firefox 4...

seit kurzdem ist auch die kdepim 4.5 beta3 im overlay:

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=commit;h=7d18e6355938ccb1c7cfb0be91ecbf601ddcf51f

evtl. fixt die eure kmail2 probleme?

----------

## franzf

@arlsrair: Danke für den Hinweis. Tja, steht ja dick da "/usr/sbin/mysqld"  :Very Happy: 

Aber das "Use internal MySQL-Server" hat sich bei mir sofort in "embedded mysql" umgeformt...

@ScytheMan: Ich hab auch schon auf die neuen Betas gewartet. War ja verdammt gespannt nach der Bemerkung "kmail2 wäre schon gut nutzbar, was noch vernessert werden muss ist die Performance für Poweruser mit gaaanz vielen Accounts und gaaaaaanz großen Ordnern."

Nach dem Update schaut es eher schlechter als besser aus. Ich warte bei einer Mail mit 2 Zeilen PlainText 2-7 Sekunden, dabei geht dann Speicherverbrauch von X um 5MB (!) hoch, und das bei jeder Mail :/ Ist wahrscheinlich nur ein simples MemoryLeak aber so was sollte doch auch bei einem Beta ganz schnell auffallen. Hat mir jedenfalls vorhin meinen Rechner lahmgelegt. Toll :/

Ich wühl mich demnächst mal durch bugs.kde.org, melde oder confirme, und hoffe dass das schnell besser wird.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

[akonadiserver] search paths:  ("/usr/local/bin", "/usr/bin", "/bin", "/opt/bin", "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3", "/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin", "/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin", "/usr/games/bin", "/usr/sbin", "/usr/local/sbin", "/usr/local/libexec", "/usr/libexec", "/opt/mysql/libexec", "/opt/local/lib/mysql5/bin", "/opt/mysql/sbin")

[akonadiserver] Found mysql_install_db:  "/usr/bin/mysql_install_db"

[akonadiserver] Found mysql_upgrade:  "/usr/bin/mysql_upgrade"

"akonadiserver" [out] "Looking for 'mysql' as: /usr/bin/mysql

" 

"akonadiserver" [out] "Looking for 'mysqlcheck' as: /usr/bin/mysqlcheck

" 

"akonadiserver" [out] "Running 'mysqlcheck' with connection arguments: '--port=3306' '--socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' '--socket=/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket' 

" 

[akonadiserver] /usr/bin/mysqlcheck: Got error: 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket' (2) when trying to connect

[akonadiserver] FATAL ERROR: Upgrade failed

[akonadiserver] Database "akonadi" opened using driver "QMYSQL"

[akonadiserver] DbInitializer::run()

[akonadiserver] checking table  "SchemaVersionTable"

[akonadiserver] checking table  "ResourceTable"

[akonadiserver] checking table  "CollectionTable"

[akonadiserver] checking table  "MimeTypeTable"

[akonadiserver] checking table  "PimItemTable"

[akonadiserver] checking table  "FlagTable"

[akonadiserver] checking table  "PartTable"

[akonadiserver] checking table  "CollectionAttributeTable"

[akonadiserver] checking relation  "PimItemFlagRelation"

[akonadiserver] checking relation  "CollectionMimeTypeRelation"

[akonadiserver] checking relation  "CollectionPimItemRelation"

[akonadiserver] DbInitializer::run() done

[akonadiserver] skipping update 2

[akonadiserver] skipping update 3

[akonadiserver] skipping update 4

[akonadiserver] skipping update 8

[akonadiserver] skipping update 10

[akonadiserver] skipping update 12

[akonadiserver] skipping update 13

[akonadiserver] skipping update 14

[akonadiserver] skipping update 15

[akonadiserver] skipping update 16

[akonadiserver] skipping update 17

[akonadiserver] skipping update 18

[akonadiserver] skipping update 19

[akonadiserver] Akonadi::NepomukSearchEngine(0x64cf50) QObject(0x0)

[akonadiserver] DataStore::unhideAllPimItems()

PLUGINS:  "/usr/share/akonadi/agents" 

PLUGINS:  ("birthdaysresource.desktop", "contactsresource.desktop", "icalresource.desktop", "imapresource.desktop", "kabcresource.desktop", "kcalresource.desktop", "knutresource.desktop", "kolabproxyresource.desktop", "localbookmarksresource.desktop", "maildirresource.desktop", "maildispatcheragent.desktop", "mboxresource.desktop", "microblog.desktop", "mtdummyresource.desktop", "nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop", "nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop", "nepomuktagresource.desktop", "nntpresource.desktop", "notesresource.desktop", "pop3resource.desktop", "vcarddirresource.desktop", "vcardresource.desktop") 

search paths:  ("/usr/local/bin", "/usr/bin", "/bin", "/opt/bin", "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3", "/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin", "/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin", "/usr/games/bin") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_birthdays_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_contacts_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_ical_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_imap_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_kabc_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_kcal_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_knut_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_kolabproxy_resource" 0 ("Resource", "Unique", "NoConfig") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_localbookmarks_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_maildir_resource" 1 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_maildispatcher_agent" 0 ("Unique", "Autostart", "NoConfig") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_mbox_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_microblog_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_mailtransport_dummy_resource" 0 ("Resource", "MailTransport") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_nepomuk_calendar_feeder" 0 ("Unique", "NoConfig") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_nepomuk_contact_feeder" 0 ("Unique", "Autostart", "NoConfig") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_nepomuktag_resource" 0 ("Resource", "Virtual", "Unique", "NoConfig") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_nntp_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_notes_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_pop3_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_vcarddir_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_vcard_resource" 0 ("Resource") 

PLUGINS:  "/usr/share/akonadi/agents" 

PLUGINS:  ("birthdaysresource.desktop", "contactsresource.desktop", "icalresource.desktop", "imapresource.desktop", "kabcresource.desktop", "kcalresource.desktop", "knutresource.desktop", "kolabproxyresource.desktop", "localbookmarksresource.desktop", "maildirresource.desktop", "maildispatcheragent.desktop", "mboxresource.desktop", "microblog.desktop", "mtdummyresource.desktop", "nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop", "nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop", "nepomuktagresource.desktop", "nntpresource.desktop", "notesresource.desktop", "pop3resource.desktop", "vcarddirresource.desktop", "vcardresource.desktop") 

Akonadi server is now operational. 

[akonadiserver] Database "akonadi" opened using driver "QMYSQL"

[akonadiserver] Database "akonadi" opened using driver "QMYSQL"

[akonadiserver] Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

[akonadiserver] Database "akonadi" opened using driver "QMYSQL"

[/usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_contact_feeder] Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

[akonadiserver] Database "akonadi" opened using driver "QMYSQL
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hat jemand Kmail2 schon mit Google[Contacts,Calendar] getestet?

----------

## franzf

@Finswimmer:

Contacts scheint zu funktionieren, bis auf Contact Groups.

Calendar gibt einen Fehler "Failed events retrieving".

@flammenflitzer:

Kommt denn diese Meldung immer?

Du kannst auch im akonadi-config-Fensterle unten auf "test" clicken, da solltest du dann gleich mehr Info finden (db-upgrade, link zur Fehlerdatei, usw). Du kannst auch den Bericht "in die Zwischenablage kopieren" und hier (oder auf pastebin) speichern.

// edit:

Achja, interessanterweise sind die ganzen Perfomance-Probleme vom letzten Mal behoben! Mails werden sofort angezeigt, der Speicherverbrauch von X steigt nicht mehr ins Unermessliche. Ob es nur am Reboot gelegen hat? Eigentlich hab ich akoandi neugestartet, aber vllt. lag irgendwo noch ein Cache rum oder was weiß ich...

Trotzdem hab ich den Eindruck, dass deutlich mehr Speicherbedarf besteht, als noch mit kmail1. >100MB für mysqld, die ganzen einzelnen Resourcen (sind ja eigene Prozesse), kontact schluckt ganz gut, usw. Cache abgezogen hab ich gerade 900MB Verbrauch, 100MB sind noch frei :/ Dabei wird auch schon geswappt.

Wird weiter beobachtet  :Smile: 

----------

## ScytheMan

scheint wohl noch länger zu dauern bis kdepim 4.5. nutzbar wird

die entwickler planen ein kdepim 4.4.6 release http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4320

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> @Finswimmer:
> 
> Contacts scheint zu funktionieren, bis auf Contact Groups.
> 
> Calendar gibt einen Fehler "Failed events retrieving".

 

libgcal und akonadi-googledata, jeweils 9999 aus dem KDE-Overlay..

akonadi-googledata schlägt mit folgender Fehlermeldung fehl:

```
ger expressions

[100%] Building CXX object calendar/CMakeFiles/akonadi_gcal_resource.dir/settingsadaptor.o

Linking CXX executable akonadi_gcal_resource                                                                                                                     

CMakeFiles/akonadi_gcal_resource.dir/gcalresource.o: In function `GCalResource::aboutToQuit()':                                                                  

gcalresource.cpp:(.text+0x181): undefined reference to `gcal_final_cleanup'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [calendar/akonadi_gcal_resource] Error 1

make[1]: *** [calendar/CMakeFiles/akonadi_gcal_resource.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Linking CXX executable akonadi_googledata_resource

CMakeFiles/akonadi_googledata_resource.dir/googledataresource.o: In function `GoogleContactsResource::extractStructuredField(gcal_structured_subvalues*, char*, int, int)':

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x8e6): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_get_structured_entry'

CMakeFiles/akonadi_googledata_resource.dir/googledataresource.o: In function `GoogleContactsResource::itemAdded(Akonadi::Item const&, Akonadi::Collection const&)':

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x2509): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_get_structured_name'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x253d): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_delete_structured_entry'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x267b): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_set_structured_entry'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x27a6): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_set_structured_entry'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x28d1): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_set_structured_entry'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x29fe): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_set_structured_entry'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x2ca1): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_set_nickname'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x2d6f): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_delete_email_addresses'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x2fbe): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_add_email_address'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x3409): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_get_structured_address'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x3428): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_get_structured_address_type_obj'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x3445): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_get_structured_address_count_obj'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x3465): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_delete_structured_entry'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x352c): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_set_structured_address_nr'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x353a): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_get_structured_address_count'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x3602): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_set_structured_entry'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x36c7): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_set_structured_entry'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x378a): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_set_structured_entry'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x384d): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_set_structured_entry'

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x390e): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_set_structured_entry'

CMakeFiles/akonadi_googledata_resource.dir/googledataresource.o:googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x39cf): more undefined references to `gcal_contact_set_structured_entry' follow

CMakeFiles/akonadi_googledata_resource.dir/googledataresource.o: In function `GoogleContactsResource::itemAdded(Akonadi::Item const&, Akonadi::Collection const&)':

googledataresource.cpp:(.text+0x3a91): undefined reference to `gcal_contact_get_structured_address_count'

```

----------

## Yamakuzure

@topic:

Da kde-4.5.1 im tree ist, scheint die gelinkte Meldung nicht (mehr) zu stimmen, oder?

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> libgcal und akonadi-googledata, jeweils 9999 aus dem KDE-Overlay..
> 
> akonadi-googledata schlägt mit folgender Fehlermeldung fehl:

 

Ich hab die Releases (nicht die 9999) installiert. Bei der live-Version kann es natürlich immer Probleme geben. Wart einfach und versuchs nochmal. Kann sowohl an libgcal als auch an akonadi-googledata liegen. Oder an den Gentoo-ebuilds, die irgendwo murksen  :Razz: 

@Yamakuzure:

Ja, aber 4.5.1 wird es nur hardmasked geben.

mehr...

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @flammenflitzer:
> 
> Kommt denn diese Meldung immer?

 Nein. Geschätzte 90%

```
Akonadi Server Self-Test Report

===============================

Test 1:  SUCCESS

--------

Database driver found.

Details: The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.

File content of '/home/olaf/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc':

[%General]

Driver=QMYSQL

SizeThreshold=4096

ExternalPayload=false

[QMYSQL]

StartServer=true

ServerPath=/usr/sbin/mysqld

Name=akonadi

Host=localhost

User=akonadi

Password=akonadi-2ayz5p9

Options="UNIX_SOCKET=/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket"

[QPSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=

User=

Password=

Port=5432

[Debug]

Tracer=null

Test 2:  SUCCESS

--------

Akonadi is not running as root

Details: Akonadi is not running as a root/administrator user, which is the recommended setup for a secure system.

Test 3:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server found.

Details: You have currently configured Akonadi to use the MySQL server '/usr/sbin/mysqld'.

Make sure you have the MySQL server installed, set the correct path and ensure you have the necessary read and execution rights on the server executable. The server executable is typically called 'mysqld'; its location varies depending on the distribution.

Test 4:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server is executable.

Details: MySQL server found: /usr/sbin/mysqld  Ver 5.1.50 for pc-linux-gnu on x86_64 (Gentoo Linux mysql-5.1.50-r1)

Test 5:  ERROR

--------

MySQL server log contains errors.

Details: The MySQL server error log file &apos;<a href='/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err'>/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err</a>&apos; contains errors.

File content of '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err':

100907 15:18:47  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 1745948

100907 15:18:47 [Warning] Can't open and lock time zone table: Table 'mysql.time_zone_leap_second' doesn't exist trying to live without them

100907 15:18:47 [ERROR] Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.servers' doesn't exist

100907 15:18:47 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.1.50'  socket: '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket'  port: 0  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.1.50-r1

Test 6:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server default configuration found.

Details: The default configuration for the MySQL server was found and is readable at <a href='/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf'>/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf</a>.

File content of '/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

skip_grant_tables

skip_networking

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# case-insensitive table names, avoids trouble on windows

lower_case_table_names=1

character_set_server=utf8

collation_server=utf8_general_ci

table_cache=200

thread_cache_size=3

#log_bin=mysql-bin

#expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# error log file name, relative to datadir

log_error=mysql.err

log_warnings=2

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

#log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir (for debugging only)

#log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

#long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

#log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

# maximum blob size

max_allowed_packet=32M

max_connections=256

# makes sense when having the same query multiple times

# makes no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

query_cache_type=0

query_cache_size=0

innodb_file_per_table=1

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# messure database size and adjust

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in ("mysql", "information_schema");

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# size of average write burst, keep Innob_log_waits small, keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

innodb_log_file_size=64M

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

# Do not drop the connection to the DB after 8 hours of inactivity

wait_timeout=1296000

[client]

default-character-set=utf8

Test 7:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server custom configuration not available.

Details: The custom configuration for the MySQL server was not found but is optional.

Test 8:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server configuration is usable.

Details: The MySQL server configuration was found at <a href='/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf'>/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf</a> and is readable.

File content of '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

skip_grant_tables

skip_networking

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# case-insensitive table names, avoids trouble on windows

lower_case_table_names=1

character_set_server=utf8

collation_server=utf8_general_ci

table_cache=200

thread_cache_size=3

#log_bin=mysql-bin

#expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# error log file name, relative to datadir

log_error=mysql.err

log_warnings=2

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

#log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir (for debugging only)

#log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

#long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

#log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

# maximum blob size

max_allowed_packet=32M

max_connections=256

# makes sense when having the same query multiple times

# makes no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

query_cache_type=0

query_cache_size=0

innodb_file_per_table=1

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# messure database size and adjust

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in ("mysql", "information_schema");

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# size of average write burst, keep Innob_log_waits small, keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

innodb_log_file_size=64M

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

# Do not drop the connection to the DB after 8 hours of inactivity

wait_timeout=1296000

[client]

default-character-set=utf8

Test 9:  SUCCESS

--------

akonadictl found and usable

Details: The program '/usr/bin/akonadictl' to control the Akonadi server was found and could be executed successfully.

Result:

Akonadi 1.4.0

Test 10:  SUCCESS

--------

Akonadi control process registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 11:  SUCCESS

--------

Akonadi server process registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 12:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Nepomuk search service is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 13:  SKIP

--------

Protocol version check not possible.

Details: Without a connection to the server it is not possible to check if the protocol version meets the requirements.

Test 14:  SUCCESS

--------

Resource agents found.

Details: At least one resource agent has been found.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Environment variable XDG_DATA_DIRS is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'

Test 15:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 16:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server reported errors during its previous startup. The log can be found in <a href='/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old'>/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old':

D-Bus session bus went down - quitting 

Test 17:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 18:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process reported errors during its previous startup. The log can be found in <a href='/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error.old'>/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error.old':

D-Bus session bus went down - quitting 
```

```
Test 5

cat /home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err

100907 15:18:47  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 1745948

100907 15:18:47 [Warning] Can't open and lock time zone table: Table 'mysql.time_zone_leap_second' doesn't exist trying to live without them

100907 15:18:47 [ERROR] Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.servers' doesn't exist

100907 15:18:47 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.1.50'  socket: '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket'  port: 0  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.1.50-r1

```

```
Test 16

cat /home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error.old

D-Bus session bus went down - quitting 
```

```
Test 18

cat /home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error.old

D-Bus session bus went down - quitting 
```

----------

## schachti

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, aber 4.5.1 wird es nur hardmasked geben.
> 
> mehr...

 

Nö, laut Kommentar 2/4 gibt's KDE 4.5.1 als testing markiert und nicht hard masked.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also da warte ich lieber, bis die erwähnten Bugs behoben sind.

----------

